# rsa 0591 car alarm



## zister (Oct 14, 2011)

my remote is constantly falling out of sync with the comm. unit, i have taken the battery out like it says in the manual, & reinstalled usually a minute or two later nothing then all of a sudden it works then doesn't.I opened the comm unit & found a broken purp. wire, resoldered it tried again , works for the time but go away for a half hour with no usage & it fails to work again & this has been going on even before the broken wire................ what could it be? any ideas?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

zister said:


> my remote is constantly falling out of sync with the comm. unit, i have taken the battery out like it says in the manual, & reinstalled usually a minute or two later nothing then all of a sudden it works then doesn't.I opened the comm unit & found a broken purp. wire, resoldered it tried again , works for the time but go away for a half hour with no usage & it fails to work again & this has been going on even before the broken wire................ what could it be? any ideas?


 Hello,
I'm not familiar with the Radiostar units, you may contact them directly. Sometimes the connections in the remote need to be cleaned up to make good contact with the battery. I'm not sure if that is what your talking about.


----------



## graham1071 (Dec 18, 2011)

I have a 1997 ford escort zx2 and cant understand the 7 pin harness wher do the 4 small wires gogot the tach wire hooked but the others are a mystery like pin 4 and 6 the parking brake and the interface of the remote start module. can someone help me or give me the location and wire colour ??


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

graham1071 said:


> I have a 1997 ford escort zx2 and cant understand the 7 pin harness wher do the 4 small wires gogot the tach wire hooked but the others are a mystery like pin 4 and 6 the parking brake and the interface of the remote start module. can someone help me or give me the location and wire colour ??


 Hello Graham!
And welcome to the forum :wavey:

You will need to start a new thread,as stated in this thread I'm not familiar with the radio star units......... So if you wanna know where the wires go you will have to scan the manual into your computer and paste it in your thread.


----------

